# [Heisec] Mac-Trojaner tarnt sich als PDF



## Newsfeed (24 September 2011)

Virus-Forschern ist eine Datei ins Netz gegangen, der für den Mac-Nutzer kaum von einem PDF zu unterscheiden ist, tatsächlich aber ein Trojaner ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

